# 07 felt info please



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

looking for 07 info on felt top of the line racers. I already have the full scoop and pictures of there TT bike (and it is F#$King gorgous, looks like it rolled out the same factory as BH). so any nfo please let me know.


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

no info on there other bikes? That new TT bike is the hottest thing I have seen this year. I would love to own that bike. But first I want to get one of there road machines for racing.


----------



## ORM (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.feltbicycles.com the German and UK site's have the 2007 stuff up.


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

no changes. except for kit specs. thanks.


----------



## stalter (Dec 9, 2005)

Kit specs and the prices went up a couple of hundred dollars!


----------

